# Post your grades Fall 2009



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Russian 121- A+
French Civilization- A-
Contemporary Math- A
English 310- A-


----------



## Katielynn (Oct 1, 2009)

My grades have not been posted yet, but all your A's are intimidating! lol Nobody is going to post theirs :b good job though!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Desktop Publishing - B
Word Level 2 - B
Psychology - B
Composition - Unoffical Withdrawl


----------



## ryanb (Nov 16, 2009)

*


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

MT120 C (got lazy on the final, and I really, really hate math)
Psychology 101 B (thought I would get a C, guess I got lucky)
Interpersonal communications A 
GE101 B (impossible to get a A, as 10% requires voluntary participation talking)

Averages out to a 3.0 GPA this semester, honestly a month ago I was going insane over some of my work I had to do so I am more than happy with these grades.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

man, your killing my self esteem with all these A's, I must be getting dumber. Of course it doesn't help I have zero interest in the classes I took, except GE101, despite its uselessness it was fun to "observe" Being there was some interesting people to watch, and the work was easy.


----------



## grrungis (Oct 17, 2009)

Electrical Engeneering Tech

Codes - 90's
Fundamental - 90's
Computers - 90's
Achieving Sucess - 90's
Math - 90's
Communication - 50's

GPA 3.8


----------



## NiTro (Dec 13, 2009)

Business law 1- A
AMH - A
Creative writing - A
Dev psychology - A


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't know for sure because they haven't posted them yet. I'm guessing two A minuses, a B, and an A plus. I'm pissed about that potential B like you wouldn't believe. Watch it be a B minus. I will die.


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

Written Communication - Distinction Creative Writing - Credit Philosophy on Screen - Distinction Subjects and Citizens - Credit (Grading system goes: Fail, Low Pass, High Pass, Credit, Distinction, High Distinction.)


----------



## Rabitt09 (Nov 5, 2009)

my grades also have not been posted yet, but you guys all have goodv grades, keep up the good work.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

In America, do most people study 4 subjects for their SATs?


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Banzai said:


> In America, do most people study 4 subjects for their SATs?


The SAT is a test that's divided into three categories: Critical reading, Math, and Writing. The test is like 4 or 5 hours and there is a 25-minute essay. The highest you can get is 2400, and an average score is around 1500. I got 680 reading, 620 math, and 720 reading for a composite of 2020.

The ACT (American College Test or something like that) has several sections, and is more knowledge-based rather than aptitude-based. It's scored out of 36, I don't know what the average score is, I never took the ACT.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

World Languages - A
English Literature II - A
Exploring Religion - A
Biology - B
American Nation II - B

My worst grades ever in college. Oh well.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Catlover4100 said:


> The SAT is a test that's divided into three categories: Critical reading, Math, and Writing. The test is like 4 or 5 hours and there is a 25-minute essay. The highest you can get is 2400, and an average score is around 1500. I got 680 reading, 620 math, and 720 reading for a composite of 2020.
> 
> The ACT (American College Test or something like that) has several sections, and is more knowledge-based rather than aptitude-based. It's scored out of 36, I don't know what the average score is, I never took the ACT.


Oh right thanks. It seems I have been badly misinformed ...


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

not posted yet, I would guess all B's except chemistry which I failed... :-(


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Research in Children's Literature - A


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Pathology - withdraw
rad instrumentation 3 - pass
rad imaging 2 - credit
Dosimetry - pass


----------



## two8 (Dec 20, 2009)

Judi said:


> Pathology - withdraw
> rad instrumentation 3 - pass
> rad imaging 2 - credit
> Dosimetry - pass


Are you a Radiologic tech student?


----------



## two8 (Dec 20, 2009)

I am applying to be a radiologic student but have to take some pre reqs.

I took intermediate algebra = A; Medical term. = A-; geometry = A 

3.88 but relatively easy classes.


----------



## this portrait (Jul 18, 2009)

FNAR 219 Digital Photography:: B+
FREN 101 French I:: B+
CMUN 150 Communication Processes:: B
CMUN 160 Communication Practices:: B-
PSYC 101 General Psychology:: B
SOCL 212 Patterns of Criminal Activity:: B+


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

two8 said:


> Are you a Radiologic tech student?


 Yeah, I am actually  I'm not doing too well and I've had more fails than I can ignore... but at least I'm passing a few these days which is good.


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

Chinese 101- A- 
Spanish 103.66- A
History of Human Communication 101 - A
Humanities Survey- Pass (It is a pass/fail course)

Unlike everyone else on this thread, I took easy classes (it was my first quarter), so it would be embarrassing if I got low grades in these courses.


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

you guys are all A students!!! for me I'm happy if I got a B LoL


----------



## GeorgiaKen (May 21, 2009)

Principle of Chemistry: B+
Math Calculus II: B+
History of Mechanical Flight: B+
Intro to Electrical Engineer: A+

I was expecting more A than B, I guess i have to live with it. Happy holiday everyone!!


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Principles of Financial Accounting: A
Astronomy: B
Enlightenment & Romanticism Humanities: A
Statistical Methods: A


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Intro to Drama: A+
Environmental Crisis: A-
Wksp in Exposition & Argument (English): A
Technology for the K-12 Educator: A
Education of Children with Special Needs: B+
Intro to Education & Teaching: A


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Greek Prose: B
French Conversation and Composition I: B (completely a pity grade given because of my enthusiasm for French, I numerically should have failed)
Late Republican Latin Literature: Incomplete (I... really don't want to talk about it)


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Molecular Physiology: A
Advanced French Linguistics: A
Advanced French Literature: A- (kindof bummed, I was 1% off an A)
Intro to Physics for the Life Sciences: B+ (kindof THRILLED, as I totally ridiculously sucked at this course)


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

A, A-, B, P (for orientation haha)

most thankful about the B ...


----------



## kikyoumiko (Nov 24, 2009)

General Chemistry I - C
General Chemistry Lab - B
Calculus I - C
Introduction to Philosophy - B
Cultural Geography - B+

This is the first time I've ever gotten C's in my college career. I was so sure I was going to fail Calculus. But I magically got a C after leaving half of my final blank, haha. Oh well, I'm glad I never have to go through that again. D:


----------



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

Political Methods - A
Political Economy - A
Prose Writing - A-
Human Evolution + Lab - A
French - B

I'm disgusted I somehow got a B in French. I literally got A's on all the in class exams...and I think the final exam went well. Any other professor and it would have been at least an A-. It's brought down my cumulative GPA down and is the lowest grade I've gotten so far in college.


----------



## jeneep (Dec 8, 2009)

Contemporary Issues In Psych - A
College Composition I - A

This was was my second term, and I have a cumulative 4.0 GPA with four classes under my belt. 

I feel a little dumb only posting two grades, but in my defense, I work 2 jobs (one full time and one part time) and have two kids, so I take classes online.


----------



## retropat (Aug 25, 2009)

Stage Lighting I: A
Arts Administration Senior Seminar: A
Theatre History 3: A
Stagecraft: B
Dramatic Literature: A
Accounting I: C- (I thought I was going to fail so a C- was like an A+ for me)


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

principles of Accounting 2 - A
Intro to Statistics - A
Art - drawing - A-
Career Planning A


----------



## jacksondoug3 (Sep 26, 2009)

Structural Mech - B
CAD 101 - B
Laws and principles of land survey - A
Trig/Calc - B

Prob couldve gotten As. Ima slacker :blank


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

*this semester depression caused my grades to go down*

college algebra/ trigonometry- B
general biology 2 with lab- A-
General Chemistry 1 with lab - A!!!

next semester gonna take precalc, gen chem 2 w/ lab..and even though i dont need it, ill take a psych class for insurance and a gpa raiser.


----------



## when will we be new skin (Aug 18, 2009)

Humans & the World Environment - A+ (I think I got a hundred percent on everything)
Climate & Human Evolution - A
American Folklore - A-
World Geography - A-
Indians & Europeans in Early N.America - B (ugh.)

Usually I'd be more upset than I am for getting a B, but I GRADUATED! Yay!!! I offically have my Bachelor of Science in Anthropology! =]


----------



## retropat (Aug 25, 2009)

when will we be new skin said:


> Humans & the World Environment - A+ (I think I got a hundred percent on everything)
> Climate & Human Evolution - A
> American Folklore - A-
> World Geography - A-
> ...


Congratulations. I thought about Anthropology in my quest to find the right major. Very interesting stuff.


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

Introduction to the Arts: A
Political Science II: B
Human Genetics: B
Electromagnetism (IHATEYOUSOMUCHIHATEYOUSOMUCH): F ()
Electromagnetism Lab: A- (lolwut?)

Good thing I'm done with calculus. Bad thing there's so many integrals in electromagnetism...
Amazingly enough, my GPA's still about a 3.0.


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

My finals are not over yet, but I think I'm getting an A in my speech class. It's such an accomplishment for me, as a year ago I couldn't speak up in class or even read outloud in my seat to the class without having a panic attack. So, I should be very proud of myself, but somehow have to work on that feeling as it doesn't come naturally....


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

jeneep said:


> Contemporary Issues In Psych - A
> College Composition I - A
> 
> This was was my second term, and I have a cumulative 4.0 GPA with four classes under my belt.
> ...


WOW!!!:clap


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

I did a lot better than normal this semester. I usually get like 4 B's and a A or C...i am the epitome of average. My main problem is I get low A's all year then finals drop all of them to B's (which happened in that statistics class this semester). but I managed to keep most of the A's

Info Systems Technology- A
Info Systems Design- A
Management of Info Systems- A
Statistical Programming- A
Statistical Methods- B


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

TATA said:


> My finals are not over yet, but I think I'm getting an A in my speech class. It's such an accomplishment for me, as a year ago I couldn't speak up in class or even read outloud in my seat to the class without having a panic attack. So, I should be very proud of myself, but somehow have to work on that feeling as it doesn't come naturally....


Congratulations! You have every right to be proud of yourself. Getting an "A" in speech class w/SA is a big accomplishment. Good job!


----------



## grrungis (Oct 17, 2009)

Electrical Engineering Technologist (3year)

1st year 1st term grades

Computers Electrical A+
Math A+
Electrical Code A
Communications C-
Fundamentals Electrical A+
Achieving 21st Century A+


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Anthropology in Forensic Science A 
Victimology A-
Principles of Biology C+ 
Juvenile Delinquency C+ 
Introduction to Probability B 

I'm so mad at myself. I haven't gotten a C since my freshman year. I don't know what happened with juvenile delinquency...


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

French History - D
General Chemistry - C
College Physics II - C+
Fundamentals of Biology II - C
Statistics in Biology - C

Haha, clearly I'm not made for college, though I had B's in chemistry, physics, and statistics till the finals screwed me over. Oh well, one more semester to go.


----------



## FakeFur (Nov 4, 2009)

Statistics: C
Psychology: B-
English: C+
World Civilizations: C

Pretty bad, but I hope to improve a lot next semester!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

All B's still have my 3.0 GPA!


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

Microbiological techniques - A
Physics 2 - A
Bio lab - A
Microorganisms lab - A
Molecular biology - B
Plant pathology - A
Medical and molecular virology - A

My busiest semester yet. =)


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Okay so I got an A in my senior seminar and a B in the silly first year class I took for general amusement purposes. I don't know what I got in my other classes because they're full-year courses.

How irritating. Really, a B? Eff you, U of T grading policy for first year classes. The TA said we all deserved higher marks but his hands were tied.

Also, that is the third time I've gotten an A that was one point away from an A+. 

*end whine*


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

Got an A+ in my speech class this fall, I'm soooo proud of myself :clap:boogie:yes


----------



## Bewil (Jan 3, 2010)

TATA said:


> Got an A+ in my speech class this fall, I'm soooo proud of myself :clap:boogie:yes


Outstanding job. I will be happy to just get a good enough grade that i don't have to repeat it.

Intermediate Algebra 3cr B
Composition 3cr A
Word/Excel/Powerpoint 3cr A
Bookkeeping Applications 3cr B
Principles of Accounting 4cr A


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Laith said:


> Microbiological techniques - A
> Physics 2 - A
> Bio lab - A
> Microorganisms lab - A
> ...


Wow! Very impressive!:clap


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Western Tradition I - A

I'm a senior in high school I took this class through a local community college. I found out that since I took this class as a senior, I get to take a free class over the summer (woot!).


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

B, A, B

I need to revamp my studying habits because I am not doing well on written tests, surprisingly.


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

Bewil said:


> Outstanding job. I will be happy to just get a good enough grade that i don't have to repeat it.


that was my thinking exactly when I took the class


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

I got 4 A's this semester and one B+


----------



## lingfeng (Nov 17, 2009)

Fundamentals of Computer Science 1 - A
Psychology 101 - B+
Globalization and International Affairs - B+
Bio 101 ..... C

Bio was pretty awful. But Fall 2009 was still far and away better than Spring 2009.... where I had something like a B+, B+, C+, and D. D:

It still kinda sucks though, because I'm in my third year and my grades have plummeted. I used to have an A average in high school. My first four semesters of college (in engineering) I had a 3.5 GPA. Then after my fifth semester it dropped to a 3.1, and now it's about a 3.15. D:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Laith said:


> Microbiological techniques - A
> Physics 2 - A
> Bio lab - A
> Microorganisms lab - A
> ...


How in the world do you get grades like that?!
The quarter I took Physics II, over 25% of the class got Ds! A 43-51% was a D!


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

ugh...

College Algebra B
Intro to Graphic Design c
Maya Modeling/Rendering II B
Chemistry I C

every semester my GPA keeps dropping ... its the only thing I take pride in!!


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> How in the world do you get grades like that?!
> The quarter I took Physics II, over 25% of the class got Ds! A 43-51% was a D!


Same at my university. The failure rate here is about 23%. The first time I took Physics 1, I dropped it after 3 weeks - right before the first exam. I changed my mindset before trying the second time and told myself I had to ge through this in order to get to where I want to be, I stayed on top of the material, never fell behind, and got an A. Same with physics 2. Where theres a will theres a way right? =D My other classes I enjoyed so it was easy to keep up with them. I apply the same method to every class though.

Catlover4100 - thanks


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

Analytical laboratory FAIL
Seperation techniques FAIL
Nanotechnology FAIL
Atomic and molecular spectroscopy FAIL

Its a good thing I already have a degree.


----------



## dancerinpink19 (Oct 1, 2008)

Culture and Health- B
United States Culture- B
Native Americans in the 21st Century- B
Gravestones and Burying Grounds- B


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

tribute311 said:


> took 5 engineering classes last semester...
> 
> Dynamics: B-
> Fluid Mechanics: C
> ...


God, dynamics? I had the worst professor. I couldn't understand his english but I think I still got a B somehow. You must have taken statics right? For some reason I found that harder than dynamics. It must have been cause I hadn't been through the ropes of a real engineering course before.

Looks like my grades from school though. The average graduating gpa for my class in civil was somewhere around 2.7 i think? Which is exactly what I got. Right in the sweet spot  But yeah I'm not sure what year you're in but it does get easier with the upper level classes believe it or not. I went from a 2.6 average to two semesters of 3.6 in my last year.

Don't get down on yourself though. High school is cake and engineering is incredibly hard. Just make it through thermodynamics and differential equations and you'll be fine. Those classes were brutal.


----------



## Falcons84 (Feb 8, 2010)

Math D-
English D-
Accounting B-
Science D

GPA 1.25

Nothing going good for me right now


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Western Tradition I 104 - A
Biology 101 - A+
English 104 - A-
Economics 101 - A

Woot! I'm pretty happy


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

becks said:


> God, dynamics? I had the worst professor. I couldn't understand his english but I think I still got a B somehow. You must have taken statics right? For some reason I found that harder than dynamics. It must have been cause I hadn't been through the ropes of a real engineering course before.
> 
> Looks like my grades from school though. The average graduating gpa for my class in civil was somewhere around 2.7 i think? Which is exactly what I got. Right in the sweet spot  But yeah I'm not sure what year you're in but it does get easier with the upper level classes believe it or not. I went from a 2.6 average to two semesters of 3.6 in my last year.
> 
> Don't get down on yourself though. High school is cake and engineering is incredibly hard. Just make it through thermodynamics and differential equations and you'll be fine. Those classes were brutal.


yeah. engineering is tough! i am a third year. i have not had any exams yet, so we'll see if this semester we'll be any better...thanks for giving me hope though.

i have taken statics. i got a C haha. looking back though, i should have done better in that class. it wasn't that difficult.

i think my problem is juggling a lot of classes. if i could just take one class a semester, i would get A's and B's, but it's hard to balance multiple classes and do well in all of them.

do you have any advice on finding an internship or job? it's hard finding one with my bad gpa.

btw, i think i replied to your thread about medical school or something haha.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

haha. I didn't realize it was the same person. I thought the exact same thing about statics when I was done with it.it's really not all that difficult. It's like after the fact it all seems to fall into place.

as far as the internship, what worked for me is applying to jobs at municipalities. I had an internship for 3 years at the city I grew up in. They weren't at all picky with who they hired and it was the easiest and most fun job I've ever had.



tribute311 said:


> yeah. engineering is tough! i am a third year. i have not had any exams yet, so we'll see if this semester we'll be any better...thanks for giving me hope though.
> 
> i have taken statics. i got a C haha. looking back though, i should have done better in that class. it wasn't that difficult.
> 
> ...


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

General Psychology - A
Anatomy - A
Quantative Analysis - A
Principles of Metabolism - A

First two classes are nursing pre-reqs and the last two are on the tail end of my chemistry minor. This semster I am taking Developmental Psychology, Physiology, Sociology, and Biochemistry


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

W
W
W


I did a medical withdrawal. I don't even remember what classes I was suppose to have.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Akane said:


> W
> W
> W
> 
> I did a medical withdrawal. I don't even remember what classes I was suppose to have.


I unofficially withdrew; my grades pretty much looks the same, except some ingenious teacher preferred an "F" over a "W" for one of my classes.

Something like:

w
w
w
w
f
w


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

A teacher can't choose to put an F instead of a W.... It entirely depends when you withdrawal. If you get all the paperwork done before the last drop date it's a W. If you don't it's an F. If you just don't go to class but don't drop it's an FW which is equal to an F. W's don't add to your gpa. Only your completion rate.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Akane said:


> A teacher can't choose to put an F instead of a W.... It entirely depends when you withdrawal. If you get all the paperwork done before the last drop date it's a W. If you don't it's an F. If you just don't go to class but don't drop it's an FW which is equal to an F. W's don't add to your gpa. Only your completion rate.


Thanks


----------



## C 13 (Feb 21, 2010)

ryanb said:


> Deviant Behavior - A
> Criminal Investigative Techniques - A
> Sex Crimes & Paraphilia - A
> Police Community Relations - A
> ...


What awesome subjects! I did criminology in my undergrad years... loved forensics. Would have gone into in postgrad, but in South Africa, there's not much of a future in criminology. :blank


----------



## Ironcross (Feb 28, 2010)

You guys make me so want to kill myself. 

BASICS OF SPACE FLIGHT-B
PRINCIPLES OF SELLING -A
INTRO TO DEVELOPMENT ECONOMICS-A-
INTRO TO INFORMATION SYSTEMS -B+
ADVRTSNG AND SALES PROMOTION -B-
OPERATIONS MANAGEMENT - B- (Got a 94 on the midterm....Don't know How I ended up with a B-)

GPA:3.25

Should I just jump out of the window right now?


----------

